# Doppelganger



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I don't believe it ..









ray.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

which one is you?


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

which one is you?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

commuter said:


> which one is you?


I heard you first time.. :wink:

ray.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

lol I've got fat finger syndrome


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*walker*

He was talking to your shadow walker the second time!


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

lol I've got fat finger syndrome


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

commuter said:


> lol I've got fat finger syndrome


I seem to be experiencing déjà vu :?

ray.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

I seem to have a problem 8O


----------



## rws4711 (Mar 27, 2012)

you obviously colour your hair to keep the grey out


----------

